# AC help 67 California car



## pablogum (Apr 5, 2013)

I am in the process of restoring my 67 GTO as purchased in 1972 in California. My question specifically regards mounting of the AC dryer. My dryer is mounted on the passenger side fender liner using a specific 7 inch tall bracket which mounts to the fender liner 2 inches above the two round holes in the liner. The dryer is strapped to this bracket . A rubber hose goes to the condenser through the core support hole. The rubber hose which is marker GM was present at the time of purchase. I no longer am in California and find it hard to inspect other Ca cars. I realize other cars have the dryer mounted on the core support. However as mine is mounted to the fender liner with a specific manufactured bracket ,I cannot discount this in fact is correct for my car. Any infor will be appreciated Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

pablogum said:


> I am in the process of restoring my 67 GTO as purchased in 1972 in California. My question specifically regards mounting of the AC dryer. My dryer is mounted on the passenger side fender liner using a specific 7 inch tall bracket which mounts to the fender liner 2 inches above the two round holes in the liner. The dryer is strapped to this bracket . A rubber hose goes to the condenser through the core support hole. The rubber hose which is marker GM was present at the time of purchase. I no longer am in California and find it hard to inspect other Ca cars. I realize other cars have the dryer mounted on the core support. However as mine is mounted to the fender liner with a specific manufactured bracket ,I cannot discount this in fact is correct for my car. Any infor will be appreciated Thanks


My car is a '67 factory Ca. A/C car built in Fremont and the dryer is on the pass. side right next to the radiator on the core support.
The other Ca. car I looked at had it in the same location.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

IN 1979, my best friend bought a 1-owner, 90k mile CA '67 AC car from the original owner. Untouched, original paint/original interior car. The AC was as you described, with the dryer on the pass fender well. You could google pics or dig around in the manuals, but you're ok.


----------



## Goat Farmer (Sep 3, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> IN 1979, my best friend bought a 1-owner, 90k mile CA '67 AC car from the original owner. Untouched, original paint/original interior car. The AC was as you described, with the dryer on the pass fender well. You could google pics or dig around in the manuals, but you're ok.


Looks like your best friend got lucky back in the "Day" and it seems you still have fond memories of this car. Pablogum good luck the resto and make sure you keep the pictures coming in.


----------



## mgrig (Jul 16, 2015)

I recently bought a 67 GTO convertible, the car is equipped with the 400/335 Engine, 4 speed and AC. The condenser and other under hood parts are is in a box, all under dash venting is there as well as the working controls.
I am curious as to how many convertibles were made with AC. Can anyone help with this?

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No help, mgrig, but AC was extremely rare in GTO ragtops in '67.....much more so in 4-speed equipped cars. To have a ragtop with AC and a 4 speed is truly a blessing....and not a common thing. Been around these cars for a LONG time, and I can't recall running across one.


----------



## mgrig (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks. Any idea where I might be able to research?
The car also has power top, power seat, reclining headrest seat and tilt wheel.

Thanks again


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

pablogum said:


> I am in the process of restoring my 67 GTO as purchased in 1972 in California. My question specifically regards mounting of the AC dryer. My dryer is mounted on the passenger side fender liner using a specific 7 inch tall bracket which mounts to the fender liner 2 inches above the two round holes in the liner. The dryer is strapped to this bracket . A rubber hose goes to the condenser through the core support hole. The rubber hose which is marker GM was present at the time of purchase. I no longer am in California and find it hard to inspect other Ca cars. I realize other cars have the dryer mounted on the core support. However as mine is mounted to the fender liner with a specific manufactured bracket ,I cannot discount this in fact is correct for my car. Any infor will be appreciated Thanks


Saw this just now from a '67 Calif car for sale on eBay. Sure looks like the drier is on the core support.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

mgrig said:


> Thanks. Any idea where I might be able to research?
> The car also has power top, power seat, reclining headrest seat and tilt wheel.
> 
> Thanks again


Sorry, but I think you are out of luck. The PHS build sheets are not digital as far as I know. The only way would be for someone with a lot of time and spreadsheet ability to sit at PHS headquarters and transfer all the info to a spreadsheet so it could be sorted. 80k+ cars for '67 alone. See my earlier post here for a list of '67 factory and dealer-installed options.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1967-gto-options-other-info-91058/


----------



## roadrunnerats (Jan 30, 2013)

I am working on a 67 gto and came into the middle of the project. The condenser for the gto was already off and I'm trying to mount the condenser. I have recognized that the condenser bolts to the core support in front of the radiator. I have also roughly identified that an a/c line goes through a made hole in the core support. Does the other line route through the gap between the core support and the radiator on the upper passenger side?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

mgrig said:


> Thanks. Any idea where I might be able to research?
> The car also has power top, power seat, reclining headrest seat and tilt wheel.
> 
> Thanks again


This is the book the judges use ar GTOAA. I got one and it is COMPLETE on options, spes, numbers, etc, etc. Get one before they go out of print again, you will not regret it.

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...76F&order_number_e=NDM4MDgxOQ==
&web_access=Y

The book is available from Ames, here is their link (ask for a free catalog when you call them):

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

Hope this helps!


----------

